# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة الى حديقة اوينو 上野公園 باليابان

## هدوء عاصف

*
**حديقة اوينو 上野公園باليابان

**

**تعد حديقة اوينو 上野公園  احدى الحدائق العامة الكبيرة في اليابان حيث تقع بجانب محطة طوكيو  المركزية, ارض الحديقة كانت في الاصل جزءا من معبد كانيجي, والذي بني ليكون  اكبر و اغنى معبد في المدينة وفخر عائلة توكوجاوا العائلة الحاكمة في فترة  ايدو. كانايجي يقع شمال شرق العاصمة لحماية المدينة من الشر, تماما مثل  معبد انرياكوجي في كيوتو.

** 

**** 


**خلال  حرب بوشين الاهلية, والتي اعقبت استعادة ميجي في عام 1968, عانت كانيجي من  التدمير الكامل تقريبا في المعركة التي وقعت بين القوة المنصرة لحكومة  ميجي الجديدة و الموالين للشوغون المخلوع, بعد المعركة, ارض المعبد تحولت  لاول حديقة يابانية على الطراز الغربي و فتحت للعامة في 1873, ويمكنك  مشاهدة تمثال سايجو تاكاموري احد جنرالات معركة اوينو ينتصب بجانب مدخل  المدينة الجنوبي.** 



****



**في  نهاية الجانب الجنوبي الغربي للحديقة تقع بركة شينوبازو, واحد من العديد  من الذكريات المتعلقة بمعبد كانيجي العظيم السابق, البركة تمثل بحيرة  بيواكو (في اشارة الى نموذج كانيجي, ومعبد انرياكوجي في كيوتا, الذي يطل  على بحيرة بيواكو), وفي جزيرة في وسط البركة ينتصب بينتندو, قاعة المعبد  المخصصة لاّلهة البنتن.** 




**** 



**** 



**** 



**** 



**** 



**** 



**** 




**** 




***
* 
**بالاضافة  الى كل ذلك, تعتبر حديقة اوينو واحدة من اكثر الاماكن شعبية وحيوية لازهار  الكرز في طوكيو, حيث تحوي اكثر من 1000 شجرة كرز على جوانب الطريق المركزي  للحديقة.*
*ِ
**
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سبحانك ربي ,,
منظرها روعه ,, وكانها مرسومه 


مشكور هدوء ,,*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الطبيعة لها كلمتها على أتون الحديقة .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

منظر فعلا" جميل

----------

